# Nitto 555 255/35/18 stretched on a 9.5 rim?



## milwaukeeandy (Feb 28, 2010)

How well does this tire stretch? Its not a crazy stretch

I got a really good deal on a set but to keep the haldex on my .:R happy I will need to stretch the rear just a little bit


----------



## pnda_bear (Dec 10, 2010)

255 will stretch on a 9.5" wheel?? :screwy: 
i run 215s on a 8.5 and have barely any stretch, so figure u add an inch to the wheel (25ish mm) that comes out to a 240 series tire, round up to a 245, then add almost half an inch...yeah...there will be no noticeable stretch i can almost promise u...


----------



## milwaukeeandy (Feb 28, 2010)

As long as it'll work fine. I don't care about stretch, I just care about keeping the haldex happy and this is the size I need to make the staggered wheels work


----------



## pnda_bear (Dec 10, 2010)

well ur first words of the post were "how well does this tire stretch"...its irrelevant cuz it wont stretch at that size on that width


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

milwaukeeandy said:


> As long as it'll work fine. I don't care about stretch, I just care about keeping the haldex happy and this is the size I need to make the staggered wheels work


what size wheel and tire are you running up front? i would say look up the technical height specs on whatever tire manufacturer you're going with.. if the heights are close, i wouldn't worry.. and a 255 is about one step down from what a 9.5 recommends, standard equip is a 265.

215/35/19 on a 9.5.. that's stretch and the pic below is mine


----------



## milwaukeeandy (Feb 28, 2010)

foundubbedriver said:


> what size wheel and tire are you running up front? i would say look up the technical height specs on whatever tire manufacturer you're going with.. if the heights are close, i wouldn't worry.. and a 255 is about one step down from what a 9.5 recommends, standard equip is a 265.
> 
> 215/35/19 on a 9.5.. that's stretch and the pic below is mine


Front will be a 225/40/18, it was like a .27% difference, so I'd be fine. More than anything I just wanted to know if the nitto tires would be able to handle a little stretch, even though its not much


----------

